# Jason Griffiths training log



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

I've decided to start a new log on t'internet. I've only recently ventured into a more body building style approach after powerlifting for about 18 months.

Currently I am trying to shed some fat, simply because I am too damn fat!! My current weight is 91kg and am hoping to drop to around 83ish...but will judge how I look.

Although I am straying away from powerlifting seriously, I will still enter comps from time to time, because it's a laugh. My next comp is early September, the BPC open. I am aiming to compete at 82.5kg....i am undecided yet as to use PL equipment or just go raw. It's going to be unusual trying to power train on a cutting cycle but here goes.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good luck with your journal mate

Keep it heavy


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Here are some pics of current condition. Still a lot of work to be done, loads of body fat to come off yet. Also a few balancing issues to sort out, i.e more mass needed on shoulder girdle/arms, also want to work more on upper lats....a long way to go yet, bring it on!


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

*20th July 2009*

First session back in the gym after a 2 week break. Pretty solid session.

*Squats*

140x4

150x4

160x4

170x4

*Used my competition knee wraps on these sets. Dont normally use knee wraps this light however I have had a niggling patella tendon injury for the past few months.

*Leg Press*

320x8

360x8

400x8 (Very hard set, almost passed out after)

*Leg Extension*

102x12

102x12

102x12

*Fast up, slow negatives.

*Standing Calves*

100x10x3 very slow negatives

*Leg Press Calves*

200x12x3 toes pointed slightly inwards

*Decline Crunch*

*held 2 15kg plates on my chest

30x12x3

*Hanging Leg Raise*

BWx12x3

Fairly pleased with this. Diet today has been 300p/300c/75f...tomorrow is low carb day :-(


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Humingi legs. Looking good.

Good luck with it all.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

New course started this week which i will run for 10 weeks (maybe 12 depending on results)

700mg Test (sustanon)

350mg Tren E

80mg Anavar ED

80mcg Clen ED (will increase depending on results)

1mg Arimidex EOD

500iu HCG EW (2x250iu shots)

Cant wait to get into this cycle. Going to carb rotate, plan is 250g Carbs on high day and 150g on low day with a 500-600g refeed once every 2 weeks.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Today was 45 minutes cardio - oh joy! Macros were about 300/150/80 today. Looking forward to my chest/tri workout tomorrow...gonna try out a new bench shirt for my up and coming PL comp.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

*Wednesday 22/07/2009*

*Bench Press*

100x4x2

*44 Katana on

140x4 (3 Board)

160x4 (3 Board)

*Incline Dumbbells*

30x8

35x8

40x8

*Pec Deck Flyes*

75x12x3

*Decline Dumbbell Skull Crushers*

10x10

15x8x2

*Rope Press down*

??x10x2 (cant remember weight)

*Reverse one arm press down*

20x10x2

*One arm cable overhead extension*

20x10x3

*Note, i do primarily one arm exercises for arms as i have arthritus in my left arm (as well as it being 2"shorter than right arm) so want to make sure doing the same load with both arms.

*Side Raises*

10x15x2

10x10


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Whats wrong with being a fat bloater and full time powerlifter?

Be careful how you answer that you may offend some people...

Hey, good luck in the plan bro. It isn't a crazy idea to cut fat and still lift for the big three. It isn't that difficult either if you do it right. Just don't stop lifting heavy or else you will lose your strength, and don't drop carbs or cals down too low. At your weight/BF% you don't need to be starving to trim down a bit 

Those quads are impressive - just shows what heavy squatting does for leg growth!


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Cheers Martin.

Nowt wrong with being a fat pl'er, but being 22 and single the vanity side of things comes into play 

You're right about the diet; I need to be sensible, I want to lose the weight slowly and effectively, not just crash and burn!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Awesome legs mate, nice and thick. Good luck with your journey


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Oooh another one to keep my beady eye on :lol: Nice legs Jason, what are your totals at the moment?


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Oooh another one to keep my beady eye on :lol: Nice legs Jason, what are your totals at the moment?


Cheers mate.

Unequipped - S:272.5, B:140, D:267.5

Equipped - S:325, B:165, D:N/A

My squats are a little lower right now as suffered a setback with a patella tendon injury, on the mend now


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice, very nice for your weight. Git :thumb: Got me some work to do....... Just as well I outweigh you considerably :lol:


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

bulkaholic said:


> I find strength stays if pre and post workout carbs remain. Oh and some test, tren:lol:


Yes mate, I'm quite the same. I have about 60g oats 90minutes before training and 150g WMS immeadiately afterwards...seems to be working as energy levels are okay despite low carbs.

...and yes, test & tren are Jason's little helpers


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Interesting log. Will be watching with interest.



> I have about 60g oats 90minutes before training and 150g WMS immeadiately afterwards


I would have thought that having 150g WMS in one go maybe a bit too much to channel into glycogen. splitting this into 50g.hr-1 for 3hr may result in better partitioning, or if you want to goto extremes, 30g every 15min for the first 1hr, then 50g.hr-1 there after. Another option would be consuming some WMS during your workout.

Cool tats btw.

All the best Jason,

J


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for the advise Joshua, I used to split the PWO carbs with fast and slow releasing i.e 75g WMS and 75g Oats...maybe that would be better!?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice to see you posting more reg here mate!

Subscribed


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

*24/07/09*

*Deadlift*

180x4

190x4

200x4 Video -






*This is first deadlift session in about 8 weeks, tried my deadlift suit for the first time (straps down), which was more of a liability than assistance.

*Wide Grip Pull Down*

60x8x3 - did 3sec negatives on each rep, nice and strict...really felt them!

*One Arm Row*

40x12x3 - again, nice and strict, tucked elbows right in...my back was burning 

*Hamstring Curl*

55x12x2

*Hyper Extension *

bw+10kg behind head x12x2

*I descend nice and slow, then exlode up, i think to stretch all the way back to get a nice pull in the hams.

*Decline Crunch*

bw+10kg extended above head x12x2

*Wood Choppers *

40x10x2 (1 set heigh to low, 1set low to heigh)

*Cardio*

Treadmill 20mins at 5.6km, 4% incline. Steady state HR at 130.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

MXD said:


> Nice to see you posting more reg here mate!
> 
> Subscribed


Cheers bro! You are looking lean as fook in your avatar mate! Cant wait to see how your looking in another 8 weeks :thumbup1:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Loving that seshion mate, those deads where very fast indeed 

I'll come and join you for a couple sometime soon for sure, when I go heavy bench I think. 140+ on fitness first sucks! lol

Cheers pal well when I start the tren aswell it should harden me up somewhat


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Jason Griffiths said:


> Thanks for the advise Joshua, I used to split the PWO carbs with fast and slow releasing i.e 75g WMS and 75g Oats...maybe that would be better!?


If you want to do a single carb intake post workout then I would do 50g WMS + 75g Oats. If you can get some WMS during your weights workouts then this could help too.

J


----------



## Brawlerboy (Jul 8, 2009)

Awesome leg development Jason!

I used to be in the same boat as you and really let myself go after a few years away from the gym. However, I followed the Gillian McKeith approach, lost most of the fat in about 3 months, and am now well on the way to regaining my former physique.

Will be following your progress with interest.

Incidentally, I also weigh 91kg (5', 8" tall), how tall are you?


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Brawlerboy said:


> Awesome leg development Jason!
> 
> I used to be in the same boat as you and really let myself go after a few years away from the gym. However, I followed the Gillian McKeith approach, lost most of the fat in about 3 months, and am now well on the way to regaining my former physique.
> 
> ...


Cheers pal.

About 5' 7", so very similar stats


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

hey jase, just read that you suffered from a patella injury? I think im suffering from the same thing at the moment. What did you do to cure or decrease the problem? And how long did yours last for?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Jason Griffiths said:


> Thanks for the advise Joshua, I used to split the PWO carbs with fast and slow releasing i.e 75g WMS and 75g Oats...maybe that would be better!?


Jason - why the need for 150g???

I stick with 60-80g Vitargo Pure post workout and it's been great for me at 110kg ish. I would o above 100g immediatley post workout.

Try 80g, then get some solid food with around 80g carbs 90mins later whilst your trimming down.



Brawlerboy said:


> I followed the* Gillian McKeith approach*, lost most of the fat in about 3 months, and am now well on the way to regaining my former physique.


What?!?! You mean you just eat wheatgrass all day and no meat or fat.

How was your former physique - 6stone and malnutritioned? lol


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Jason - why the need for 150g???
> 
> I stick with 60-80g Vitargo Pure post workout and it's been great for me at 110kg ish. I would o above 100g immediatley post workout.
> 
> Try 80g, then get some solid food with around 80g carbs 90mins later whilst your trimming down.


Thanks for the advice Martin.

I've been following a carb rotation template an American BB gave me some time ago, I never really questioned it but now people are advising otherwise I am starting to.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Actually mate I'd go with 80g pre workout with some BCAA's and a little creatine and the same post workout.

It makes more sense and will help you get through training better whilst your energy levels are a little low on the carb rotation.


----------



## Brawlerboy (Jul 8, 2009)

Jason Griffiths said:


> What?!?! You mean you just eat wheatgrass all day and no meat or fat.
> 
> How was your former physique - 6stone and malnutritioned? lol


God no LOL!

I just chucked out all the junk and switched to eating things like fresh meat, fish, fruit and vegetables. I did give her nettle tea a go though and it was F*****g disgusting!

My former physique was very fat complete with a 38" gut and bouncy boobs! I weighed nearly 17 stone!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice journal, i always thought you were older than me when i used to post on pluk and turns out i am older than you lol.

How tall are you out of interest?

Drop those drugs and do it the right way otherwise known as the natural way....


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Con said:


> Nice journal, i always thought you were older than me when i used to post on pluk and turns out i am older than you lol.
> 
> How tall are you out of interest?
> 
> Drop those drugs and do it the right way otherwise known as the natural way....


Cheers; nah mate 22....started PL'ing last Jan. I'm 5'7".

Dropping the drugs would make things boring now wouldn't it!


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Saturday was 45min pre breakfast cardio.

*Sunday 26/07/09*

Pretty ****e session yesterday, my left arm which has a history of problems was causing me a lot of pain.

*Shoulder Dumbbell Press*

27.5x4 (Left elbow was all over the place, i normally destroy this weight. Decided to drop down due to pain)

22.5x8x2

*Seated Dumbbell Side Laterals*

10x12x3 (nice and strict)

*Dumbbell Upright Row*

10x12

12.5x12x2

*First time trying these. Felt good 

*Pec dec Rear Delt Flye*

48x12x3

*Cable Side Lateral (left arm only)*

15x12x3

*Was doing these to give my left shoulder more work as it's seriously lagging in size.

*Flat Barbell Curl*

20x12

25x10

30x8

*Alternative Dumbbell Curl*

10x12

12.5x10

15x8 (cheated the last few)

*Preacher Curl (machine)*

20x12x2

20x8, 15x8, 10x8 (drop set)

*Rolling Thunder (Left arm only)*

1plate

*Again doing these for left arm only as lagging.

*Cardio*

20mins Treadmill 5.6km/h 10% incline

My bad arm is fooking killing me today...stupid thing!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Hate injuries mate, what happened to your arm again?

That rolling thunder is evil!


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

MXD said:


> Hate injuries mate, what happened to your arm again?
> 
> That rolling thunder is evil!


I broke both bones when i younger, had to have it plated and pinned. 5 years later I broke it again around the plate, had to have surgery again. Then about a year later I broke my elbow which along with the other injuries caused my arm to bow.

They had to reconstruct part of my arm but i lost part of my elbow joing meaning the ROM in my arm is about 20 degress less than my right arm. My left forearm is 2" shorted than my right, so if you look at my pics you will notice i am bigger on the right hand side of my body due to the dominant right arm.

I am hoping to have an elbow replacement operation but the NHS are slow as fook! My joint is arthritic which at 22 is pretty bad!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Holy $HIT you've been through the mill!

Fair play for dominating the training still mate, big respect


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Cheers Max...it does explain my sh!t pressing ability though :whistling:


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

*Monday 27/07/09*

*Squats*

*All sets using 2.5m APT knee wraps

175x4

185x4 - Video -






*Single Ply briefs added

205x4 (about 1-2" above paralell...couldn't get much lower in briefs)

225x4 (again couldn't get depth) - Vid






*Leg Press*

340x8

380x8

420x6

*Leg Extensions*

102x12

109x12

116x12

*Calf Raises*

Weight?x12x3

Too ****ed by this point to do anymore! Squats really knackered me out, and having only got 4.5 hours sleep last night on low carb diet didn't help!! Pleased with squats though :thumb:


----------



## Brawlerboy (Jul 8, 2009)

You're 22???!!!!

Respect to you for everything you've been through and what you've achieved depsite it all! Pity more lads your age don't have your attitude, maturity and dedication - I mean generally by the way.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Brawlerboy said:


> You're 22???!!!!
> 
> Respect to you for everything you've been through and what you've achieved depsite it all! Pity more lads your age don't have your attitude, maturity and dedication - I mean generally by the way.


Thanks mate. It's good having awesome training partners who always make sure you dont slack!! :thumb:


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

*Wednesday 29/07/09*

*AM Cardio*

45 minutes Crosstrainer

*PM Session: *

Thanks to the stupid M6 i was an hour late for the gym...all stimmed up ready to lift and had to sit in traffic!! [email protected]!!

*Bench Press*

100x4

110x4

*Bench Shirt on

140x4 to 3board

160x4 to 3board

160x2 to 2board - Vid YouTube - Bench Press 160x2 to 2board

170x2 to 3board - Vid YouTube - Bench Press 170x2 to 3board

180x2 to 4board - Vid YouTube - Bench Press 180x2 to 4board

*Incline Dumbbell Press*

32.5x8

37.5x8

42.5x5 (elbow was hurting but no excuses, wasn't strong on the day)

*Seated Side Raises*

10x12x3

*Dumbbell Upright Row*

10x12x3

*Rope Face Pulls*

41x12

48x12

55x12

*Side, Rear, Front cable laterals (left arm only)*

10reps on each

An okay session. Elbow is a bit sore, hopefully that will get better over the week.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

dc55 said:


> Hi mate nice journal.
> 
> So your going for BB'ing now?
> 
> Would benching in a shirt not hinder the gains that can be made on the pecs?? Thought raw would have been better?


Yeah I am but still going to do the odd PL comp. I've got one coming up in 5 weeks, so my journal will temporarily be PL orientated. Once the comp is over, equippment off and 12 rep sets all the way


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

dc55 said:


> Cool. What comp is it mate?
> 
> What was your total at british? :thumbup1:


BPC Open. Being held in London i believe.

I didn't make the british, had a patella tendon injury 1 week after qualifying! Sods law eh! But used the time to drop 10kg, so now im entering as an 82.5kg lifter (previously 90's & 100's)


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Cheers mate. It's at Queensmead Sports Centre in Ruislip on Sunday 6th October...not sure of start times yet.

My best total is 725 @ 100kg bw which was 310 squat, 160 bench, 255 dead.

I'm hoping for 750 total @ 82.5kg bw. Hopefully Pb's in bench and dead (currently 165 & 267.5)


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Fancy a day out, Dave?


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

dc55 said:


> Nice total. I swear ive seen you lift more than that on youtube..bench?? Or was you not suited?
> 
> Or was it becasue of arm?
> 
> Personally im trying to get in the 90's with a total of around...800, but thats later next year once I get into the suits.


Nope unfortunately not. 165kg is my best - here is the vid






Arm causes me MAJOR problems with bench. I have to remind the refs before each lift because i cannot physcially straighten/lock my bad arm. I dont train bench in the offseason because of the problems it causes. I'd be happy with a 170 :thumb:

800 is a solid total mate, all the best to you! The suits are my worst nightmare! Have fun with them :tongue:


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

*Friday 31/07/09*

Arm still feeling like poo today, so didn't do the planned exercises. Still a decent session in the end.

*Box Squats w/ 30kg Chains*

120x3x2

120x5x2 - Vid






*Should have done 5's all the way really!

*Partial Deadlift*

200x3

220x3

245x2 - Vid






265x1 - Vid






*Wide Grip Pull Down*

70x8

80x8

90x6

*Close Grip Pully Row*

118x8

127x8

82x12x2

*Hyper Extensions*

BWx20x3

Sorted!! Back is killing me now!! :thumbup1:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Good session man, I'll defo be joining you soon mate! T_R_E_N!! <BOOM!>


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

*Monday 3/8/09*

*Squats*

185x3

205x3

*Briefs on

230x3 (no depth)

245x2 (no depth, a bit better)

*Suit on

265x3 (most comically high depth ever!! :cursing: )

275x1 (switched belt for this one as other one too tight causing problems)

*Made the mistake of tightening my lever belt today...which kinda ruined my suited work as was too tight...nevermind, will loosen next week.

*Leg Extensions*

116x12

126x12

136x12

*Hack Squat*

???x12x2

*Calf Raise *

120x12x3

Spent to much time faffing around with equipment this week, didn't get much assistance work in. Gonna ditch the briefs next week as never gonna make depth.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

This session took 2 1/2 hours. A bit too long if you ask me! Next week I wanna get more volume in, dont plan to go above 245 next week, but for good tripples (ie better depth).

Box squats are good for explosive power. They work the hams more and I find they translate well into equipped lifting. For raw lifting though I'm not so sure.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

*Wednesday 05/08/09*

Changed my routine slightly for up and coming comp. Today was an assistance day for upper body.

*Close Grip Bench*

100x8

110x6

120x2

*Shoulder Dumbbell Press*

25x8 (elbow hurting like hell!!)

27.5x8

30x6

*my elbow was really restricting me on these

*Wide Grip Pull Down*

80x8

90x8

100x4

*Pendlay Row*

80x8

90x8

100x8

*Side Raises*

12.5x10 followed by 10x10 for 2 sets

*Alt Curl*

12.5x8x3


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Boom nice sesh jase


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

dc55 said:


> I must say that like this journal, basic and to the point. How long till your comp mate?
> 
> What training routine you follow? Sorry if I asked before.


Just over 4 weeks to the comp now, so it's time I stepped it up a gear!

I've just switched to a more PL'ing style routine, splitting the sessions into 2 upper workouts and 2 lower...from now on until the comp I will do a squat/dead variant on the same day, twice a week.

After the comp I will revert back to a BB'ing split.



MXD said:


> Boom nice sesh jase


Cheers Bro...you'll have to come down soon mate!!


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Mmmm got some awesome DOMS in my upper back and shoulders...I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

*Friday 7/08/09*

*Squats *

*All in loose boss suit, straps down.

225x3x3 (very close to parallel)

Much much much better than monday! :thumb: Ditched the briefs and feel it was the right choice.

*Speed Deadlift*

145x2x5 - Vid






*Sumo Deadlift*

105x20

*Ham Curl*

48x12x3 (slow negs on each rep)

*Standing Calves*

120x12x3 (changed foot stance on eat set)

Good little session tonight...very pleased.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Good stuff mate 

Hahahahaha Curts a [email protected]! LOL


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

This made me precum jst a lil, Jas you sexy bastard! :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Now please tell me if I'm wrong, but don't you have to wear briefs in comp? Are they really that restrictive?


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

MXD said:


> This made me precum jst a lil, Jas you sexy bastard! :lol:


LMAO!! That the secret powerlifting training we do!! :laugh:



dmcc said:


> Now please tell me if I'm wrong, but don't you have to wear briefs in comp? Are they really that restrictive?


Nope, the only thing you have to wear is a singlet! Briefs, suits, wraps are all optional.

I have hit good depth with 240kg in my briefs, they are average tightness. However adding a 2ply suit on top, means 3 layers plus it makes the suit feel that bit tighter.

I dont feel i have the time to work the briefs and suit before comp so am taking the safe choice by using the suit only (which alone is fairly loose). I imagine i will hit 260ish to depth comfortably.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh OK. I knew that the suit and wraps were optional - I must have read the rulebook wrong! :lol: One fewer item of equipment to buy...


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

*Sunday 09/08/09*

*Board Press*

*in 44 Katana

140x3 to 4board

160x3 to 3board

165x2 to 2board

170x2 to 2board - YouTube - 170x2 to 2board

175x2 to 3board

180x2 to 3board - YouTube - 180x2 to 3board

185x2 to 4board

190xF to 4board (couldn't stabilise weight at top so didn't attmept the lift)

*Incline dumbell press*

35x8x3

*Pec Deck Flyes*

48x12x2

*Cable Crossovers*

20x12x2 (20 each hand)

*Press Down*

Level 4x12x2 (not sure of weight)

*Reverse One arm press down*

20x12x2

*Pec Deck Reverse Flyes*

48x12x2

*Face Pulls*

38x15

44x15


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

bulkaholic said:


> Hello mate, Loved the speed deads but this suggested link popped up afterwards and had to post it PMSL


LMFAO!! :lol: :lol: :lol: I can assure you, that wasn't me when i was bigger lol!!


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

*Monday 10/08/09*

Fuk me I am [email protected]... really couldn't get into it tonight but still managed a few decent numbers. Annoyed at myself but hey ho! Come back stronger next time :thumbup1:

*Box Squats *

*All sets vs green bands giving approx 40kg resistance at the top.

105x3 (heavy warm up)

125x3

135x3

145x3 - YouTube - 145 + Green bands box squats x 3 (sorry crap vid off mobile)

105x3 (no band (back off set))

*Reverse Band Deadlift*

*All sets with blue bands giving approx 80kg assistance off floor.

235x3

245x3

255x2 (failed 3rd rep...was being gay!!)

*Glute Ham Raises*

bw x5x2sets

*Ghetto Glute Hams*

*All sets with purple band wrapped around lat pulldown machine for assistance.

bw x4x2sets (hard as fook!)

*Hypers w/Bands*

*All sets vs blue band

bw x8x2sets

Not much volume today, back a bit sore from bench, and deadlifting today was a bit ****...next week gonna move onto doubles which makes things considerably easier IMO.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Body weight is currently 88.4kg.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Those are great numbers. Remember you are cutting dood! Wiked work


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

MXD said:


> Those are great numbers. Remember you are cutting dood! Wiked work


Cheers brother. Tell me about it, feeling really drained in training but numbers are still increasing so cant complain i guess!


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

*Wednesday 12/08/09*

Couldn't press for sh!t tonight...my elbow is hurting more than ever!! Good news is that i have a clinic appoinment on 26/08/09 to have it looked at.

*CGBP*

100x6

110x5

120xF - Should barely hold the weight, my arm had terrible shooting pains...not nice!

*Hammer Shoulder Press*

*Normally do dumbells but as elbow sore opted for machine.

40x12

50x10

60x8

*Wide Grip Pull Down*

80x8

90x8

100x8

*Close Grip Chins*

BWx8x3

*Superset: One arm side raises/Seated side raises*

12.5x10/7.5x10 x 3sets

*Cable side raises (behind back)*

14x10x3

*Alternative Curls*

10x10

12.5x10

15x10

*Precher Curl (machine)*

30x8

25x8

20x8

*getting fatigued!!

*Cable Curls*

24x10x3


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I may have missed.... what's with your elbows?


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

dmcc said:


> I may have missed.... what's with your elbows?


LOL!!!

Long story, go back a few pages.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Wait, was this the accident and now one arm doesn't lock out? Or was that someone else? Oh god it's too late for thinking :lol:


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah a series of accidents and injuries to one arm. Now i can barely move it.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Are you still under care for it? Physio, osteo, etc.?


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Nope haven't been for about 6 years, but the problems are returning with vengeance! Hopefully going to get the joint replaced...but NHS are fooking slow!!


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

*Friday 14/08/09*

*Squats*

*In boss suit w/ straps down (no briefs & loose belt)

225x2

235x2

245x2 - Vid YouTube - Squats 245x2 in Suit (straps down)

*Depth much better on these than other weeks. Trying to sit more upright back into the suit. Feels good, but still only light weights right now.

*Leg Press*

360x8

400x8

440x12

*ROM isn't huge, i use a really close stance to i feel it on my quads, cant get lower without **** coming off seat.

*Leg Ext/Hack Squat (superset)*

126 leg ext/1 plate hack x 10on each x 3 sets

*Calf Raise*

120x12x3

*Machine Crunch*

BW+20kgx10x5


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Forgot to add that I unracked 305kg on squats and held for 10seconds. This is to get my body/CNS used to the weight on my back. Gonna do this for the next 2 weeks working up to 345kg.

I used this method last year before the GPC worlds, it really helped with the shock of having such a weight on my back. :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Jason when you do static holds, do you keep your legs straight? I did a SL static hold the other day with 260 and it felt surprisingly light.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Jason when you do static holds, do you keep your legs straight? I did a SL static hold the other day with 260 and it felt surprisingly light.


Yes, I unrack, using my normal breathing technique and hold.

305 was suprisingly difficult to unrack...which is annoying because i have had 340 on my back before. However it's been a while so just need to persevere with it.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

bulkaholic said:


> Your squat suit mate, do you pull suit on until crutch right up between legs or should it bridge a bit? (sit off balls)


Mine comes right up, but it's very lose...as in takes 30 seconds to put on!!


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

bulkaholic said:


> Ok mate cheers, mine is a new 46 and is mental tight around my legs so may take a couple of sessions with some weight then before it pulls right on.
> 
> Had to go full rack width before could reach parallel in living room:lol: :lol:
> 
> Still the missus loves the gimp look and just wants to ram the orange in my mouth now:whistling:


46 boss? That's what i wear. It will dig in on the thighs, but it's all about the hip tightness...thats wear it counts.

I bet she does :thumb: Got pulp fiction running through my head now!! haha


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

*Sunday 16/08/09*

*Bench Press*

*All sets in 44 katana

140x3 to 4board

160x3 to 3board

170x2 to 2board

170x1 to 1board

180x1 to 2board

190x1 to 3board

Pretty happy with this :thumbup1:

*Flat Dumbbell Press*

30x12

35x10

40x8

*Rear Delt Flye*

48x12

55x12

62x12

*Face Pulls*

40x12

54x12

68x12

*Tricep Press Down (w/ angled bar)*

6plates x12x3

*Skull Crusher Machine*

2.5plates x10

2plates x12x2

*Reverse Press Down (left arm only)*

20x12x3

Decent session, hit a few PB's on bench. Getting close to comp now. Only 2 more bench sessions to go. Wanna see what i can touch with and be board pressing at least 200 in that period.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

How's the elbow holding up?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

legs look awsome in first pics mate!!


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

dmcc said:


> How's the elbow holding up?


Not too bad today mate. Still hurts like hell even on 60kg warm ups, but didn't prevent me today which is good.



HJL said:


> legs look awsome in first pics mate!!


Cheers bro.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Very nice bench mate!


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Cheers guys.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

*Monday 17/08/09*

*Reverse Band Deadlift*

*vs blue bands...they give 80kg assistance off the floor

225x2

245x2

265x2

285x2

305xF (DAMN! Was going for a single, got it up okay (a bit slow) but 2 inches from lockout the bar cut through and tore off a callus on my left hand...it bleed for about 30 mins...GAY!!)

245x5

*Ghetto Glute Ham Raises*

*assisted with purple bands (about 15-20kg assitance)

BWx5x3sets

*Hypers*

BWx20x3sets

*Decline Crunch*

10kg elevated above head x 10reps x 2 sets

*Wood Choppers*

41x10x2

*Leg Raises*

BWx10x3 strict.

Decent session. Shame about the 305, but 285 is a PB and it was a double so cant complain!! Tren is awesome!! :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well done on the PB mate - hardcore!


----------



## lshannon41 (Jul 28, 2009)

some very nice lifts mate. Going for 200kilo bench hey, I was well chuffed when I recently hit the 100 milestone:lol:

Good luck in the comp.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

lshannon41 said:


> some very nice lifts mate. Going for 200kilo bench hey, I was well chuffed when I recently hit the 100 milestone:lol:
> 
> Good luck in the comp.


Cheers buddy.

I'll be happy with a 180 bench :thumbup1: My pb is 165 so should break that (hopefully).


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

bulkaholic said:


> Top job there mate on the 285 double. Cant imagine how trying to keep hold 305kg must feel!!!
> 
> What are wood choppers?


Cheers dude.

Wood choppers are the ab exercise where you stand side on to a cable machine, then hold the cable at arms length and twist your torso. I like em.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Do some db pullins bro they fry the seratus


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

MXD said:


> Do some db pullins bro they fry the seratus


Noted!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

*Wednesday 19/08/09*

*Dumbbell Shoulder Press*

27.5x8

30x8

32.5x8

*One Arm Side Raises*

10x10

12.5x10

15x10

*Seated Side Raises*

7.5x10x3

*Wide Grip Pull Down*

90x8

100x8

70x12

*Wide Grip Pully Row (overhand grip)*

60x12

80x12

100x12

*Flat Bar Curl*

25x8x3

*Dumb Alt Curl*

12.5x8

15x8

17.5x8

*Preacher Curl*

20x12x5

Finished off with some cable work for my left arm only. Cable curls, side raises and front raises.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice stuff.

YHPM


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

*Friday 21/08/09*

*Squats*

*In boss suit

185x2

225x1

245x2

265x2

275x1 (straps up trying to hit depth for comp opener - may have to go 280 as still slightly off)

*Suit off

145x12x2

*Leg Extensions*

100x12x3 (kept it light today as feeling drained)

*Calf Raise*

?x12x3


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice squatting Mr G! Was the 265 with straps down then? How deep?


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Nice squatting Mr G! Was the 265 with straps down then? How deep?


265 was straps down. Not depth but edging closer.

265 Vid YouTube - Squats 265x2 - In suit w/ straps down

275 Vid YouTube - Squats 275x1 - Almost at depth


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Deeper than me on Wednesday though! What was with the tourniquet on your forearm?


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Deeper than me on Wednesday though! What was with the tourniquet on your forearm?


It's to prevent forearm cramp and pain from tendonitis...i tend to get it on heavier weights in my bad arm. Really helps mate!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

One to think about - I noticed on Weds that I was falling back into my old habit of trying to support the bar with my arms, holding it in place... made my forearms sore just around the elbows.


----------



## Chalet Fresh (Aug 18, 2009)

Jason Griffiths said:


> *Friday 21/08/09*
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> ...


Strong squats there man, good stuff. I'm no expert but in a comp where you ahve 3 attempts, would it be better to just open with a lighter weight with straps not as tight, there the ones you can adjust right?

Might be wrong, top effort on it though, you looked nice and sturdy with the weight.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Chalet Fresh said:


> Strong squats there man, good stuff. I'm no expert but in a comp where you ahve 3 attempts, would it be better to just open with a lighter weight with straps not as tight, there the ones you can adjust right?
> 
> Might be wrong, top effort on it though, you looked nice and sturdy with the weight.


Yes, in theory that is the best thing to do...however the suit restricts you too much to hit depth. 265 with straps down wasn't enough to get to depth with. So I'll have to open heavier.

Thanks for the comments :thumbup1:


----------



## lshannon41 (Jul 28, 2009)

Very impressive mate, looked almost parallel to me.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

bulkaholic said:


> real good lifts there mate and looks damn close to parallel to me:thumbup1:





lshannon41 said:


> Very impressive mate, looked almost parallel to me.


Cheers guys. An extra 5kg on the bar and 1/2 second longer on the decent and I should nail depth pretty easy for an opener.


----------



## jas4321 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi Jason

I need your advice and guidance, you obviously know what your doing, the pictures speak volumes. I live in birmingham and need to ask you a few questions. I dont think I am allowed to discuss it on here. Would you mind getting in touch on [email protected]

I really need your help.

regards

jas birmingham uk


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

jas4321 said:


> Hi Jason
> 
> I need your advice and guidance, you obviously know what your doing, the pictures speak volumes. I live in birmingham and need to ask you a few questions. I dont think I am allowed to discuss it on here. Would you mind getting in touch on [email protected]
> 
> ...


PM me, not gonna start emailing random people lol!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol nutters


----------



## lshannon41 (Jul 28, 2009)

Banned after 7 posts, is that a record? :lol:


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

NICE squatting looks like its all coming together for the comp!!! keep it up


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

roy said:


> NICE squatting looks like its all coming together for the comp!!! keep it up


Cheers dude :thumbup1:


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

*Monday 24/08/09*

Last heavy dead session before the comp. Went like this:

*Deadlift*

*All sets in fusion DL suit. Had to use straps as torn callus from last week not healed.

185x1

205x1

225x2

245x2






*Partial Deadlift*

265xF (WTF - didn't have my head on this)

265x1 (again no focus argh!!)

265x2 (better)

*Hammer Grip Chin Ups*

BWx8x3 (all reps full ROM)

*Pendlay Row*

100x8

110x8

120x8

*Wide Grip Pull down*

72x12x3 (nice and strict, nice and light too!)


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I'll be there on the day mate defo


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

*Wednesday 26/08/09*

*Dumbbell Shoulder Press*

27.5x8

32.5x7

35x3

*Seated Side Raises*

7.5x12x3

*Front Raises*

7.5x12x3

*Pec Deck Rear Flye*

?x12x3

*Cable Upright Row*

40x12x3

*Tricep Hammer Dips*

80x12x3

*Skull Crusher Machine*

40x12x3

*Thick Bar Press down*

40x12x3

*Dumbbell Alt Curl*

12.5x10x5

*Left Arm only superset*

Cable side raises 14x10

Cable Curl 14x10

Cable Pressdown 14x10

(repeated 3 times)


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

*Friday 28/08/09*

Today was a laid back session, winding down for comp next week.

*Squats*

*Just Belt (no wraps)

140x2

160x2

180x2

200x2

*Super Narrow High Bar Oly Squats*

100x8

110x8

120x8

*Leg Extensions*

102x12x3

*Plank Holds*

***Weight placed on lower back

25x20seconds

50x20seconds

75x20seconds

100x20seconds

*Decline Crunch*

30x10

(Had to end it there as my brother was giving me a lift home and he wanted to go)

One more session before comp...and a horrible week of carb depletion, ending with a day of dehydration, not looking forward to that!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks good to me pal


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

bulkaholic said:


> I take it you are carb depleting and drying out to meet weight class yes?
> 
> good luck at meet :thumb:


Thats right. Monday-Friday = 0 carbs.

Will overhydrate on Tuesday - Thursday (12-14Litres water per day), then no water on Friday. Will take hot baths to sweat out any further water. Shouldn't be too bad, only got 7kg to lose...could be a lot worse to be fair.


----------



## lshannon41 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hopefully in the comp you won't have anyone calling you queer when deadlifting:lol: probably a bit distracting


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

lshannon41 said:


> Hopefully in the comp you won't have anyone calling you queer when deadlifting:lol: probably a bit distracting


Lol yeah, unless the ref hates me!! :laugh:


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

*Sunday 30/08/09*

*Bench Press*

*In 44 Katana

140x2 to 4 board

160x2 to 3 board

165x1 to 1 board

170x1

(170 is a PB so chuffed with that, this will be my opener in next weeks comp as it's the lowest i can get to touch my chest - stupid gay bench shirts!!)

*Dumbbell Press/Pec Deck Flye superset*

30x10/48x10 x 3 sets (30 seconds rest between sets - Mega chest pump!!!)

*Fat Bar Press Down*

70x12x3

*One Arm Reverse Press Down*

27x12x3

Nice easy session (except bench) today. Winding down nicely for next week. One light session tomorrow then thats it.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

lshannon41 said:


> Hopefully in the comp you won't have anyone calling you queer when deadlifting:lol: probably a bit distracting


Doesn't put me off.... :whistling:


----------



## lshannon41 (Jul 28, 2009)

so you gonna be posting any more pics soon mate? presumably you're a hell of a lot leaner now than in those first pictures. Also, you gonna have any videos of the comp?


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

lshannon41 said:


> so you gonna be posting any more pics soon mate? presumably you're a hell of a lot leaner now than in those first pictures. Also, you gonna have any videos of the comp?


Should be able to get some videos. Here are a few recent pics...still a fair bit of fat to drop. I carry a lot on lower abs but used to be quite big so suffer from loose skin which is a pain, but i've got the old bio oil on the go.


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

*Monday 31/08/09*

Haha i woke up at 91kg today after carbing up over the weekend!! WTF!!

*Deadlift*

*In fusion DL suit

180x1x5sets

*Ham Curl*

41x10x3

*Hypers*

BWx10x3

*Lat Pull Down (Wide Grip)*

72x10x3

*Close Grip Pully Row*

72x10x3

*Alt Curls*

30lbs x10x3

*Preacher Curl*

20x20

*Skipping*

2mins...haha almost killed me!!

Thats it now, just a week of depletion seperating me from my comp now. Gonna feel like **** for 5 days but hey ho!


----------



## lshannon41 (Jul 28, 2009)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> Looking good mate :thumb:


Yeah big improvement on the first pictures you posted


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

lshannon41 said:


> Yeah big improvement on the first pictures you posted


Cheers mate, after my PL comp this weekend i think i will run another 5 weeks of my cutting diet and should make more progress :thumbup1:


----------



## lshannon41 (Jul 28, 2009)

sounds good, although if it were me, i'd good for a big curry after the comp, then carry on with the diet the next day


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Right, back into training after 2 weeks of swine flu :cursing:

Did some rugby training last night for the first time in 2 years so was a little sore today, but managed a nice light shoulder/arm session.

*Wednesday 16/09/09 - Shoulders/Arms*

*Shoulder Warm Up*

Cable Side Raises x 14kg x 15reps x 2 sets

Cable Front Raises x 14kg x 15reps x 2 sets

*Smith Overhead Press*

60x6

65x5

70x4

75x4

*Dumbell Press*

20x8

22.5x6

*Called it quits on shoulder pressing as sore from rugby.

*Seated Side Raises*

7.5x12x2

*Standing side Raises*

12.5x12x2

*Close Grip Bench Press*

60kg x 30reps (1set)

*Press Down*

Notch 6 x8x2

Notch 7 x6x2

(not sure of weight)

*Skull Crusher Machine*

*one arm

20x8x2

*two arms

40x8x2

*Overhead Cables*

20x10

14x10x3

*Flat Barbell curl*

25x5

30x5

35x5

40x5

*Alternative Curl*

15x8x4

*Preacher Curl*

20x10x2


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Right, time to reinstate my training log. Haven't keep much of a log for some time now and want to get my focus back. Would appreciate any input that may help.

I competed this past weekend in a friendly powerlifting competition, was nice to compete again after 10 months since my last comp. I recorded lifts of 240/150/275 all raw. Weighed in at 96.8kg which is the heaviest I have been for some time (damn dbol lol)

Now my current goal is a mixture of body building and fitness training. My next adventure is a "Tough Guy" competition in June. Which involves an intense assault course with swimming through mud and all sort of sh!t. Have a holiday booked in May too so i hope to trim down to around 88-89kg


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

That tough guy thing sounds ace and thats a big weight bro! Good lifting at the comp 150 raws great, will br following bro x


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

This is the tough guy thing im doing.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Jason Griffiths said:


> This is the tough guy thing im doing.


My business partners brother won in 2000 - very different physique to you though 

Differet challenge so will be fun fun fun - good luck:thumb:


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

I hear a lot of Army lads and marines do it. I am signing up in October so it will be a test of my fitness next to actual soldiers.

I am far to heavy and unfit at the moment...so i better get my ass training hard to cut some bad weight off and build up a decent level of fitness. I used to cycle long distance so im hoping my body will remember what being fit is all about haha.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

*Friday 5th March*

Joined a new gym while im out of work that will cover both my weight training and cardio needs. My previous gym (The Coliseum) was easily the best free weights gym i've ever seen, but no cardio equipment. I have now joined the Emporium which looked half decent when i looked around.

Crosstrainer - 30 mins session 120-130bmp

Gonna bring my cardio back in regular now :no:

*Saturday 6th March*

Played rugby, only for 15mins. First game back after a long break. It was our veteran team (ie over 40's) vs the u17's. I somehow managed to get 15 mins run out for the vets. Played inside centre, and did laugh when it took 7 lads to bring me down (they maybe young but still). Good laugh.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

bulkaholic said:


> Signing up mate? Who you looking to sign up with?
> 
> If you have been very fit before it comes back real fast. I used to run 1500m at school (actually got schools county record pmsl) and surprising how fast the endurance comes back once you get going:thumbup1:


Im joining the Army Royal Engineers. Had to delay it as i'm waiting for a conviction to become spent and having to drop to 84kg to get in.

Yeah im hoping it comes back quick. I was cycling 20 miles daily before without problem, however was around 83/84 kg back then.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

*Monday 8th March*

First session back after comp, my elbow as still a little sore so took it easy. Training at the Emporium for the first time today, alone :-(

*Dumbbell Press*

35x12

37.5x10

40x5

40x5

*Elbow a bit sore on the 40's

*Dumbbell Flyes*

17.5x10x3

10x10 immeadiately following last set of 17.5

*Barbell Overhead Press*

60x5x3

*wanted to do these first but couldn't find my way around the gym haha

*Tricep Dips (machine)*

?x12x3

*Tricep Press Down*

?x12x3

*Dumbbell Skullies*

10x12

12.5x10

*elbow ****ed so called it a day

*Treadmill (2.5% incline)*

20mins @ 5.0km

10mins @ 5.2km

10mins @ 5.4km


----------



## Code13 (Dec 7, 2007)

I have done a few of the tough guy events!!! Winter 2006, Winter 2007, Summer & Winter 2008 and Summer 2009.

You will love it mate but get the training in. I would say the winter is the worst due to the conditions but if you are with a group its good craic!!!

We camp over and make a weekend of it!!!


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Code13 said:


> I have done a few of the tough guy events!!! Winter 2006, Winter 2007, Summer & Winter 2008 and Summer 2009.
> 
> You will love it mate but get the training in. I would say the winter is the worst due to the conditions but if you are with a group its good craic!!!
> 
> We camp over and make a weekend of it!!!


Sounds awesome mate. Was speaking to my 2 mates who im doing it with, and they have done it before. Of course they were winding me up telling me how hard it is...

...gonna keep my head down and train hard.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

*Tuesday 9th March*

*AM Cardio*

60 minute walk (plus a little jog with the dog around the park)

*PM training*

Hanging Leg Raises bw x 10 x 3sets

Frog Kicks bw x 10 x 3 sets

Decline Crunches w/20kg x 10 x 3 sets

Russian Twist w/5kg medicine ball x 20 x 3


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

*Wednesday 10th March*

*AM Cardio*

40 mins crosstrainer HR130

*PM - Legs*

*Squats*

140x8x3sets

*Cramped up after 2nd set, 3rd set was a killer. This is my first time squatting in the gym for 3 weeks and my god it hurt.

*45degree Hack Squat*

60x10

80x10

*Had to hold back there because i was cramping like hell :cursing:

*Iso Leg Curl / Leg Extension (alternate sets)*

50x10

60x10

30x20

*Standing Calf Raise*

50x10

80x10x2sets

*Seated Calf Raise*

20x10

30x10

Completely fooked!! I hate the first leg session back, always hurts like hell. Gonna be sore tomorrow.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Today's diet (constructive critism welcome)

9am post cardio - 50g Whey, 120g Oats

11.30am - 7 eggs (2 whole), Apple

2.30pm - 150g Turkey, 150g Green Beans, 3xCLA, 3xOmega 3

5.30pm - 50g total protein, Banana

8.00pm pwo - 50g Whey, 160g Oats

9.30pm - 150g Turkey, 175g Brocolli, 3xCLA, 3xOmega 3

Pre Bed - 50g total protein, 10g Flax seed powder

I've had 1 too many shakes today, i normally aim for PWO and Pre bed, but i was in a rush this afternoon. Been living on oats as my carb source due to being skint but bought me some sweet potato, rye bread, brown rice and whole wheat baps (for my venison burgers )


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

*Thursday 11th March*

*Swimming *

30 mins front crawl (with lots of rest time!!)

*i was absolutely knackered doing this, I haven't swam for years and it shows, definately something to work on fitness wise.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

*Friday 12th March*

*AM Cardio*

10 mins treadmill

40 mins crosstrainer

*PM session*

Went back to my old gym the Coliseum for one session; i miss this gym so much it's a shame they dont have cardio equipment. My missus came along with me to do some weight training for the first time in her life...i made her squat/overhead press/row haha

*Barbell Row*

100x10x3

*One arm Dumbbell Row*

60s x 8 reps each arm x 2sets

*Hammer Chin ups/Wide Grip pull down Superset*

bw x 6 / 72 x 8 x 2 sets

*Side Raises*

15x10x3

*Face Pulls*

60x10x3

*Front Raise (with olympic plate)*

20x12x3

*Alt Curls*

12.5x10

15x8

*Preacher Curls*

25x10x3


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

*Saturday 13th March*

*Rugby *

80 mins rugby match

*Played blindside flanker for my local 2nd team. The standard is fairly poor so i managed to shine on what was an average team. Scored a try which was nice!  However i also broke someones arm during a tackle, I did nail him pretty hard side on, my head drove straight into his arm...it wasn't nice at all hearing him groan in pain but these things can happen in rugby i guess...i've had plenty of injuries over the years.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

*Monday 15th March*

*AM Cardio*

60 minute walk

*PM Training - Pressing*

*Overhead Dumbbell Press*

25x10x2

*Elbow extremely sore so ended it there.

*Flat dumbbell Press / Dumbbell Flyes (Superset)*

30x10 / 14x10 x 3 sets

*Hammer Shoulder Press*

25x12

35x12

45x12

*Tricep Dips*

70x10

80x10

90x10

*Press Down*

Level 6 x 10 x 2 sets

*Reverse one arm press down*

14x12x2

*Overhead Ext*

?x12x3 (not sure of weight)


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

*Wednesday 17th March*

*AM Cardio*

75 minute walk (low intensity)

*PM Weights - Legs*

*Squats*

140x8x3

60x20

*Same weight lifted as last week but i've lost 3kg in first week dieting (mostly water i imagine)

*Iso Ham Curl*

30x10x2

20x20

(weight per leg)

*Iso Leg Ext*

30x10x2

20x30

(weight per leg)

*Standing Calf Raise*

100x8x2

50x20x2

*Seated Calf Raise*

30x12

40x12

50x12


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

*Thursday 18th March*

*AM Cardio*

Treamill 30mins

Bike 10 mins

No PM training today, normally do swimming on a thursday but suffering with a sore hip from last Saturday's rugby game.

PM Weight 92.9kg


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Hmm I did train friday but haven't recorded it. Been slacking on cardio for the past few days too due to a little hip problem. On my 5th day no cardio now...very annoying when trying to cut. Might pop to the gym tonight and see what's what!?

*Monday 22nd March *

*
*

*
**Dumbell Shoulder Press*

*
*20x12

25x12

30x8

30x8

*Smith Shoulder Press*

*
*60x10

70x8

80x8 (rest pause set)

*Parallel Bar Dips*

*
*BWx12x3

*Incline Dumbbell Bench / Flyes (superset)*

*
*24x10 / 14x10 (2sets, was fooked)

*Tricep Dips*

*
*58x10x3

*Tri Press Down*

*
*35x10x3

I was dead after this, I've decided to increase the amount of pressing that I am doing. It was a bit of a shock tonight but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

*Wednesday 24/03/10*

*
*

*
**Leg Extensions*

*
*80x12

100x12

120x12

*Olympic Squats*

*
*100x10

120x10

140x10

*Farmers walk / Chain link pull*

*
*150kg Farmers (75kg each) x 20 metres

100kg Chain link pulling x 20 metres

*did these one after another no rest. Then a 2nd run after 5 mins rest.

*Leg Raises*

*
*bw x 12 x 3sets

*Decline Crunches*

*
*bw+15kg plate x 12 reps

bw+30kg plate x 8 reps


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

*Friday 26th March*

*
*

*
**Hammer Grip Chins*

*
*BW x 8 x 5 sets

*T-Bar Row *

*
*20x12

30x10

40x8

*This machine is angled very high, strange movement.

*Cable Pully Row*

*
*40x12

50x12x3sets

*60 second rest between sets

*Wide Grip Pull Down*

*
*40x12x3

*60 second rests

*Rear Delt Raise / Side Delt Raise (alternative sets)*

*
*12x12x2

12x10 then 8x10

*6 sets total

*Alt Curl*

*
*12x12x3

*Ez bar Curl*

*
*33x10x3

*Preacher Curl *

*
*10x12x2

Approached training different tonight. Went lighter, but had less rest and super strict form throughout. I think my PL mentality gets the best of me at times with 5 min rests, tonight I was a machine :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

*Treadmill*

*
*30 mins


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Updates bro?


----------

